# What kind of saddle pad for green horse walk trot classes?



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I own a Appendix mare now who i might take to her first show in a month with my gelding. The show i go to is a circuit one, and I'm not sure whether to use one of those fluffy white close contact pads or the other ones that can hold a number. What would be best with the above in consideration? 

I don't usually do flat classes...


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

You'd probably be fine with either. I've done very well on the 'A' circuit with both. Depends what you like better, and what you're more comfortable with. 

I use this pad: 

Dover Saddlery | Medallion Competition Saddle Pad .


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I would go with a shaped hunter pad. The pads with the number slots are more commonly seen at APHA/AQHA type shows.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I was wondering this myself for a while, I decided to stick with the shaped pad. It's just more traditional and I think looks better. No one is going to think it's 'odd' having that but some may think it is having the number pad, dunno...I decided to stay traditional anyway!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

You can never go wrong with sticking to traditional.


----------

